#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Lode Louis

## Jasper Ravesteijn

Vraagje.

Weet iemand wat met de term "Lode Louis" wordt bedoeld ?
Het moet iets te maken hebben met Louis Janssen van Theateradvies Amsterdam, voorheen verbonden aan SB Groningen en Toneelgroep Amsterdam.

Dank,
Jasper Ravesteijn

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik vermoed dat het om de Loden Louis gaat, een soort broer ( of neef _) van Koperen Kees.

Maar ook dan geeft google geen duidelijkheid.

----------


## rinus bakker

Zullen we het gewoon houden op een hoop onzin.
Voor mensen die de betekenis en zin van de 'Koperen Kees' niet kennen, 
klinkt het natuurlijk als een onzinnig begrip.
En dat leidt al snel tot deze taalvervuiling...
want dan gaan we natuurlijk straks ook nog spreken over de 
de Bronzen Bert (Middelweerd of Determann naar keuze)
de Plastic Peter (van der Werf)
de Houten Han (Ellenbroek of Stakebrand naar keuze) 
de Alu Arist (Richartz) 
de Nikkelen Niko (Bovenberg of vd Klugt naar keuze)
de Chromen Chiel (Lievaart)
de Magnesium Marc (Heinz)
en
de RVS Rinus  :Big Grin:  
waarbij die laatste dan niet op de vloer zit maar in de staalconstructie.

Slotje maar dus? (op verzoek van Mac hiermee nog even gewacht)
Dus nu graag ook zinnige reacties?

----------


## Jasper Ravesteijn

Rinus,

Je uitleg is eigenlijk alles wat ik bevestigd wilde hebben. Had al een vermoede dat het niet meer of minder dan een onstane "bijnaam" is. 

Dank en groet,
Sluiten maar....

Javastaal Jasper

----------

